# Tips on clothes dryer repair



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm an electrician, not the Maytag Repairman. My responsibility stops at the receptacle.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Joshsstuff said:


> Symptoms:
> 
> - She says that if you press the "start" button it makes a low soft hum for a second, but then does nothing
> 
> ​




You'd have to see it. Who knows what she considers a hum. Her hum could be the rotary spring timer after she sets it. In that case, it could be the thermal overload on the exhaust or something stupid.

It just may be the motor hums and it might have a bad bearing.

Who knows.
​​


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Usually, if it's the thermal fuse, nothing will happen when the start button is pressed because in kills the control power.

If the schematic is there, it's fairly easy to troubleshoot an electric dryer.

Sears Parts online has a wealth of info for appliances.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Call an appliance repairman.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Belt broke.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There is a centrifugal start switch on the motor that might be out. On many brands, that's a tool-less repair.


----------



## Joshsstuff (Jul 28, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Her hum could be the rotary spring timer after she sets it. In that case, it could be the thermal overload on the exhaust or something stupid.





Dnkldorf said:


> It just may be the motor hums and it might have a bad bearing.
> [/left]


Thanks, I'm going to check it out either tonight or tomorrow, but the impression I get is that it only hums for a fraction of a second. 
(and then does nothing)
So no chance for the bearing to even turn.
​



CTshockhazard said:


> Usually, if it's the thermal fuse, nothing will happen when the start button is pressed because in kills the control power.


That is my thought too



CTshockhazard said:


> If the schematic is there, it's fairly easy to troubleshoot an electric dryer.
> 
> Sears Parts online has a wealth of info for appliances.


THANKS! 
I'll have to ask about the make of the dryer if I don't go over tonight.
Regardless, that sounds like a good general resource!



Toronto Sparky said:


> Belt broke.


Would that keep the dryer from starting at all?
It sounds like the motor does not budge at all from her description.



MDShunk said:


> There is a centrifugal start switch on the motor that might be out. On many brands, that's a tool-less repair.


THANKS MDShunk!
This seems very likely from her description!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the switch engages the start capacitor during start up, without it, the motor cannot turn under load.

Lets say your right, 
could it be that the switch is stuck open and could be cleaned?

If not, then are you saying it's a tool-less job to replace it?

(Another thought I have is if the switch works, but the capacitor is bad . . .)

Thanks for all of your help!
I'll keep the forum updated


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Belt broke.


I agree.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well if the motor hums and doesnt kick over then it probably is the capacitor. (which is what MDShunk I think is refferring to)


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

"Just hums" doesn't mean squat. I had to fix one just last week.

HO says it sounds like it's doing something and it gets real hot. Funny thing is though, my clothes don't get dry. It's really quiet now.


Yes maam, she turns on alright and she does get warm. "Well is it just me? My clothes don't dry." Well maam, your clothes don't tumble, that's why it's so quiet. The belt is wasted. I show her the belt mangled in half. 

"Oh dear, I didn't want to have to buy a new dryer." It's okay maam, you can gladly pay me $500 for a brand new belt.:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I had one I looked at for a guy who complained that it didn't dry his clothes.

Gas dryer. Igniter worked, regulator worked, timer worked, tumbler worked, temperature limits worked. What the hell could possibly be wrong?

I asked him to run a load of laundry so I could see, and watched as he stuffed so many soaking wet clothes in the thing that he could barely close the door...

"So, it turns out it's not your _dryer_ that's broken..." :whistling2:

When dealing with customers, always check the stupid stuff first.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Did someone throw a brick through the front of it? :laughing:


----------



## Joshsstuff (Jul 28, 2010)

76nemo said:


> " It's okay maam, you can gladly pay me $500 for a brand new belt.:laughing:


76nemo you've got spunk lol, :boxing:
I don't think it runs at all, but if I find that the motor spins freely, I'll know right away that it's the belt.



running dummy said:


> Well if the motor hums and doesnt kick over then it probably is the capacitor. (which is what MDShunk I think is refferring to)


That seems to be the description she is giving.
I wonder what is a more common motor problem:
solenoid switch, capacitor, or the motor itself?

*Possible tests I'm considering:*​I am thinking I can try to move the switch manually to see if it's froze. (or atleast ring out the contacts)

I think my meter can test the capacitor to see if it has the stated value of Farads.

Besides process of elimination, I guess I would look for any visible signs of ware for the motor.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Joshsstuff said:


> 76nemo you've got spunk lol, :boxing:
> I don't think it runs at all, but if I find that the motor spins freely, I'll know right away that it's the belt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Checking a run/start cap for value in troubleshooting is useless, FWIW.


If the belt is broken it will still heat, and will be quieter than a mild wind.


No, I didn't charge a sweetheart 70 yr. old woman $500 for the belt. The belt was only $21. Her appreciation and the way she treated me was almost worth more than she could of wrote the check for. I love that type of work!!!!



Oooootttt, forgot. Make sure you have a Shop-Vac!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I would likely open the thing up and see what is wrong, it is not an F-117. :jester:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I would likely open the thing up and see what is wrong, it is not an F-117. :jester:


 
You mean a........?













:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a chick "friend" of yours? Get on Craigslist, buy a dryer for $50 and tell her she "owes" you.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Try this

http://www.bofunk.com/video/10914/destroying_a_washing_machine.html


----------



## Joshsstuff (Jul 28, 2010)

nick.pei said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.bofunk.com/video/10914/destroying_a_washing_machine.html


ROFL
Man, that lasted longer than I thought it would!
That thing sure died a long, drawn out death.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> This is a chick "friend" of yours? Get on Craigslist, buy a dryer for $50 and tell her she "owes" you.


Make it a blow dryer.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If the motor is shot, deep six it. Everything else is easy to fix on them. Usually the heating elements go out. Doesn't sound like the problem in this case.


----------

